# دائرة الكترونية تعمل باللمس



## لورنس العلي (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تنزيل www.ietype.com/f.php?FTD96z
اريد دائرة الكترونية تعمل باللمس وتقوم بتوصيل التيار الكهربائي 
أي مثل شاشة الكمبيوتر عند اللمس على مفتاح الباور توصل الكهرباء اليها
ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يونيو 2011)

أخى
معذرة الطلب غير واضح لكن هذه روابط لعدد من المواقع اختار ما يناسبك ثم نناقشه هنا
http://www.google.com.eg/search?q=t...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## لورنس العلي (29 يونيو 2011)

الاخ ماجد 
أنا قصدت اريد دارة الكترونية تعمل عمل مفتاح الانارة ولكن بدلا من الضغط على المفتاح لأنارة اللمبة , نقوم باللمس فقط فتوصل التيار الكهربائي وتنير اللمبة هل هكذا دارة موجودة ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يونيو 2011)

بعض الدوائر التى وضعتها لك تفعل ذلك فمق\ثلا هذا الموقع منهم
http://electroschematics.com/5996/touch-switch-circuits/
به دائرة بلمس قطعة يفعل الريلاى و اخرى يفصل و دائرة باللمس تضيء و مرة أخرى يطفئ 
اختار ما تريد


----------



## لورنس العلي (29 يونيو 2011)

_شكرا جزيلا الاخ ماجد
لقد وجدت الدارة التي كنت ابحث عنها من خلال الموقع اللذي اعطيتني اياه 
ولكن هل يمكن أن أجد هذه الدارة جاهزة في السوق ؟وهي مرفقة بالملفات
_


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يونيو 2011)

قد تجد بعض الدوائر لدى محال بيع الإلكترونيات فى صورة Kits للتجميع لكن ليس بالضرورة هذه الدائرة


----------



## ابوحمدا (30 يونيو 2011)

ممتازهذة المنتدة


----------

